
Show HN: Let’s Encrypt SSL Certificates with Azure Cloud Service - richev
https://richev.github.io/LetsEncryptAzureCloudService/
======
dmarlow
I think there are a few limitations with this:

1\. It assumes you're operating on a single instance cloud service. If you're
operating with many instances, you could end up sending the challenge
information to one instance and another could serve the request to obtain the
challenge. A distributed storage (redis cache, sql db, etc.) is where the
challenge should be stored.

2\. All of the steps to obtain a certificate and have it used by the cloud
service should be automated. You shouldn't have to update thumbprints or re-
deploy your site.

~~~
richev
I agree, the approach had loads of limitations, as you've identified.

1\. Yep, this is my scenario, so the steps are written for this.

2\. When my certificate expires in about 2.5 months I'll pick this up again,
and will be trying to work on automating more of the steps. Suggestions
welcome!

